# Favorite Pipe Bag



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to be making a pipe bag purchase, and need to know what you guys think! Lay it on me!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a 2 pipe bag and it is hardly worth using, sure it protects the pipes well enough, but it's pretty bulky and throw in a zippo and handful of pipe cleaners, which inevitably get bent up, and maybe a small ziploc bag of tobacco and the zippers and snaps are stretched to their maximum capacity and ready to burst. 

I've actually been looking for a small dopp kit to put all my stuff in when I want to travel, and still have room for a couple tins to tobacco.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I have a 2 pipe bag and it is hardly worth using, sure it protects the pipes well enough, but it's pretty bulky and throw in a zippo and handful of pipe cleaners, which inevitably get bent up, and maybe a small ziploc bag of tobacco and the zippers and snaps are stretched to their maximum capacity and ready to burst.
> 
> I've actually been looking for a small dopp kit to put all my stuff in when I want to travel, and still have room for a couple tins to tobacco.


This.

My 2 pipe bag can barely fit 2 pipes, let alone all the stuff I want to bring. I'm planning on getting a larger one soon too. Go big!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is one of my buddies', it is perfect, but the B & M that carried them no longer does 




























It is made by Camoy's, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

KickinItInSD said:


> I'm going to be making a pipe bag purchase, and need to know what you guys think! Lay it on me!


Welcome to Smokin' Holsters

The Archer Pipefolio is the first pipe bag I've owned that I've felt truly protected my pipes and satisfied me 110%. It's probably not something most new guys are going to want to invest in as a new pipesmoker but you asked what we think and these are the best hands down.

I have one of the Klaus Ueberholz Yak leather 7 pipe bags I would sell if you're interested. It was the last bag I had before the Archer pipefolio. It is quite similiar to your friends on the inside it appears, however the outside pockets aren't as big and it's a little thinner overall. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

This one isn't bad ...


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

ROFL. So what blends in each...? Penz, Stone, EMP, ??haha


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Sam_Wheat said:


> This one isn't bad ... ]


Haha, I was hoping someone would put that in here.

Sorry, I have nothing useful to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I've got a Peterson's 2 pipe combo bag-Large coming on Friday. (I've purchased from a different site, but this photo was better!)

I'll try and post some pics and impressions. "Look, imma bag!" *rimshot*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a 4 pipe bag and it's not big enough. Holds some cleaners and a small baggie of tobacco or two but I have to carry my tins in something else if I want more than a couple bowls.

I may be in the market for a bigger pipe bag as well. Especially after seeing Kickin's friend's kit. Wow that was nice.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Welcome to Smokin' Holsters
> 
> The Archer Pipefolio is the first pipe bag I've owned that I've felt truly protected my pipes and satisfied me 110%. It's probably not something most new guys are going to want to invest in as a new pipesmoker but you asked what we think and these are the best hands down.


Wow, Ultra...you're right, that ain't cheap, but it's the sweetest pipe bag I've ever seen. And judging from the website it's a true piece of expert hand craftmanship. Kind of reminds me of the kind of pipebag a well off Victorian gentleman would have had specially made for his use. Add one more thing to the dream list. Thanks for sharing. That guy needs more publicity for his work.

I may start small and order one of his pipe cleaner holders and walkabout pipe socks to carry my pipes in when I'm out and about for the day or for a walk.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I use an old binoculars hard case. With the pipes in their socks, it's perfect. The biggest advantage is that when I wear it around my neck, like through an airport, it looks like a binoculars case. Too many of the ones made for pipes look like clutches and handbags.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Welcome to Smokin' Holsters
> 
> The Archer Pipefolio is the first pipe bag I've owned that I've felt truly protected my pipes and satisfied me 110%. It's probably not something most new guys are going to want to invest in as a new pipesmoker but you asked what we think and these are the best hands down.
> 
> I have one of the Klaus Ueberholz Yak leather 7 pipe bags I would sell if you're interested. It was the last bag I had before the Archer pipefolio. It is quite similiar to your friends on the inside it appears, however the outside pockets aren't as big and it's a little thinner overall. Shoot me a PM if interested.


DAnG! I know what I'll be saving up for next. Next time we herf, it would be great to take a close up look at it! I didn't see any names associated with the bags. Which one do you have ... the 2-4, 4-8, or 8-16 pipe bag? They all look great!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

woops,

I had the same issue but I did a google search on Archer Pipefolio and found it. It's on this page:

Available Pipe Bags

Just scroll down the page a bit and you'll see it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I just use my inside jacket pocket. I holds a tobacco pouch, a pipe and a pack of pipe cleaners. No muss, no fuss and cheap too. Only disadvantage is you smoke one blend until you get back home.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> woops,
> 
> I had the same issue but I did a google search on Archer Pipefolio and found it. It's on this page:
> 
> ...


It does. Thanks indigo.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I put two pipe boxes in a backpack/luggage pice, each with two pipes in each in their socks, and tins packed as well obviously. Then for everyday stuff I keep a sock with pipe in my inside jacket pocket, lighter/tools in left pocket and tin in right. It gets tricky in the summertime. 

I have never gotten searched at an airport while carrying but if they wanted to see my pipes I would show them with pride. :tu

Although they might find it odd that 70% of my carry on space was dedicated to pipes and cigars. :lol:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I have my own solution for traveling, and since no on has mentioned anything like it...then I must have had my own inspiration! I assume you are using this as luggage to move your pipes on a trip, and as long as you are not flying my solution works great...if you are looking for a way to take 2-4 pipes and tobacco out for a day trip I can't help you. In those cases I carry 1 pipe, a baggie of tobacco, cleaners, lighter, and filters in my pockets.

Solution: I use a tackle box.

I bought it at Bass Pro Shop and the top section, designed for lures, has compartments with movable walls. I have Filters, Czech Tools, Cleaners (Regular and Church), a bottle of Pipe Sweetner, flints, jar of butane, and a couple of lighters and packs of matches...even a reamer, and this is on the lid. When you open the inside it also has two sections. One of them I put in some foam to hold pipes, and the other side I put ziploc bags of tobacco.

It works great for me, keeps my pipes safe, and allows me to travel with all my goodies!

Plano 1349 Magnum Tackle System

Just an idea!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I feel so lowbrow; my pipe bag is the small and medium pockets on my backpack...


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Granger that is a GREAT idea...I may look into this....


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Man, those bags are soooo amazing!


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I feel so lowbrow; my pipe bag is the small and medium pockets on my backpack...


Don't feel too bad, mine is an old fanny pack I shamefully stuff as far away from prying eyes as possible.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

My bag is a $10 item from KMart. It has three compartments. I can fit 3-4 pipes (in their socks), and 3 tins comfortably. There's also ample room for lighters, pipe tools and cleaners.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

mirain said:


> My bag is a $10 item from KMart. It has three compartments. I can fit 3-4 pipes (in their socks), and 3 tins comfortably. There's also ample room for lighters, pipe tools and cleaners.


I have seen some bags and think "That might be a good pipe bag" I see you followed through on that on, good bag.

I wish I had thought of the Pipe Tackle Box I use...it was my wife's idea!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Wow, Ultra...you're right, that ain't cheap, but it's the sweetest pipe bag I've ever seen. And judging from the website it's a true piece of expert hand craftmanship. Kind of reminds me of the kind of pipebag a well off Victorian gentleman would have had specially made for his use. Add one more thing to the dream list. Thanks for sharing. That guy needs more publicity for his work.
> 
> I may start small and order one of his pipe cleaner holders and walkabout pipe socks to carry my pipes in when I'm out and about for the day or for a walk.


Neil's bags are definitely well made out of the best leathers it seems. I can't imagine one not lasting a lifetime. I'd spent probably as much or more on cheapo bags and better ideas not to mention the 2 or 3 pipes that got dinged up by tampers etc. rolling around loose in other bags and don't regret this purchase at all. Most seven pipe bags really only have room for 4-5 pipes without risking damage from them contacting each other. They also don't securely hold things. I had a tamper come out of it's pocket in one bag twice and ding up pipe bowls. Not a huge disfiguring thing perhaps, however still something I could've done without. The Archer Pipefolio will hold the 8 pipes and all the accessories perfectly in place and there is virtually 0% chance of harming the precious cargo. They seem expensive, but I figure 8 lower end pipes are in the $500-$750 range in value so the bag protects 8 pipes for the cost of a couple more pipes I really don't need at this point. I routinely carry $2000+ worth of pipes in mine so I see it as very cheap insurance at this point. Rather it's a $35 Custombilt or a $350 Castello I'd just as soon it arrive to it's destination in the exact condition it was in when I placed it in the bag.



woops said:


> DAnG! I know what I'll be saving up for next. Next time we herf, it would be great to take a close up look at it! I didn't see any names associated with the bags. Which one do you have ... the 2-4, 4-8, or 8-16 pipe bag? They all look great!


Looks like John got you the right one Darien. I'd sure like to have the opportunity for us to meet up again soon as well. It's been a long time my friend.

I actually saw the whole inventory of smokinholsters products in Neil's hotel room at the Chicago show last year and I think (know ) each of the bags are the best in their respective size. Basically, decide how many you want to carry and how much money you can let loose of and go from there. Whatever the amount of pipes he claims it will hold it will.....easily and securely. I wanted an 8-16 but it just wasn't in the budget with all the other damage I was determined to inflict the bank account in Chicago. That biggest bag is some kind of engineering marvel. It just goes on and on when you open it up go through the interior and it's not cumbersome at all size wise. I still hope to get one for the big herfs someday. It seems no matter what I take with me I wish I had something else so the only solution is to bring it all. :yield:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Pics and impressions as promised.

This is the Peterson's Large 2 pipe bag. Cost about $43.

All packed up and ready for a day on the town (No, I will NEVER use the girlie wrist strap!)









Some pockets in front and back. Really couldn't hold more than pipe cleaners or credit cards.









Detachable tobacco pouch. I've had some Blackwoods flake in this for 4 days with no apparent loss of moisture. Cool! (YMMV)









Doing what it's supposed to do.









It's precious (to me) cargo.









All in all, quite pleased. Pleather makes me sad, but for a first pipe bag-it'll be fine. I rarely carry more than 2 pipes at a time and while this isn't pocketable, it makes for a clean means of transportation for my stuff.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review Contra!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a 3 pipe bag from Castleford; and I like it.

This one, although not a bag, is great for traveling and to bring along for herfs.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn Dave that's a pretty hardcore pipe rig! :lol:


----------



## Mr. Moustache (Jan 23, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> I've got a 3 pipe bag from Castleford; and I like it.
> 
> This one, although not a bag, is great for traveling and to bring along for herfs.


Wow nice setup I have a huge pelican case but I don't have any great foam inserts like that mine is about a foot tall 1.5 feet wide and about 6 to 8 inches deep. It holds any thing I could ever want when I'm out smoking but all my buddies get a laugh out of its' size.


----------

